# Train to Busan - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I am also like you, all excited when this genre came out but now I am tired of it.. But, after reading this review, I will have to check this out and finish out this genre with this movie.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

When I watched The Wailing (excellent movie by the way) I saw the trailer to Train to Busan and it caught my attention. I will definitely watch this one.
Thank you for the review.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't think you'll be dissapointed. I loved it


----------

